# Average shoes size for 3 yr old boy?



## Lulu

Just out of curiosity what size feet do your 3yr old boys have?

Euan's feet have always been on the big side and seem to grow really fast :dohh: We got him measured again today and he's a 9e!!!!

He's got long, skinny feet!!!! Just been on Clarks website to see what styles they have and this size is age 7-8 age grouping.

Does he have massive feet for his age or am I being paranoid!?! His daddy is only size 7 & after being pregnant I've gone from a 5 to a 6, so we don't have exceptionally large feet and we're both 5ft 3/4 so not tall by any means.


----------



## lousielou

I don't think that's particularly huge hun. My son's a couple of months older, and he's an 8 and a half... The sales assistant in Clarks the other week said he's got average sized feet (though they are wide and he has a hugely big instep, bless him!)

Is size 9 really the age 7-8 range?? Bliimin' heck!


----------



## karlilay

My nephew is 3 and hes in an 8 i think hun. I wouldnt worry, i dont think theyre that big.


----------



## sun

My son is 2.5 and his feet are a 9 - not sure if the sizing is the same over there though! x

His are super-wide though.


----------



## lcside

Think my son is the opposite - he is 2 and 4 months and is only a size 4.


----------



## mumandco

Tyler is 3 1/2 Clarks measured him as an 8 but no other shoe that's an 8 fits him so I'd say he's more a 7 than an 8


----------



## Baby France

My 3 year old boy is a size 9 and my nearly 2 year old girl is nearly a 5.


----------



## freckleonear

Lulu said:


> He's got long, skinny feet!!!! Just been on Clarks website to see what styles they have and this size is age 7-8 age grouping.

That's strange, my 4 year old is a size 11 and I didn't think that was particularly big as all his friends are similar.


----------



## moomoo

My 2.5 year old is a 7 at Clarks but an 8 in other brands of shoes - that's not much help is it?


----------



## OmarsMum

7-8 depends on the brand but they have loads of space. His feet are wide.


----------



## Dragonfly

William is a between 6 or 7 now and he is tall and I thought had big feet for his age. Nothing to worry about just going to have big feet your lad lol


----------



## shelx

my LO is 2 years 4 months and his feet are 8.1/5. his little friend who is 2 years and 7 months is size 11 aparrently :wacko:


----------



## krissie1234uk

Dylan's 3 and he is a size 9 G. I'd say it is the large side of average, they don't look like clown feet so it must all be in proportion! Dylan is quite tall, plus his dad has size 11 feet!


----------



## New Mrs W

I don't think that is a 7-8 year old. I teach in a primary school (in Year 1/2 so 6-7 year olds) and they are all about a size 11/12/13. I don't think size 9 is overly big, don't worry! xx


----------



## ellismum

El's has just turned 3 and a size 7 but not long off 8, I hope, his summer shoes are a size 8!


----------



## huggybear

My LO is a 9G, I think 8-9 is pretty average for this age. X


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I don't have a boy but ruby is three and is a size 8.5f.


----------



## faun

Billy is a size 9 but he is big all over he is in age 4-5 clothes as he is so tall he needs the length.


----------



## smiley44

Rudi is 2yrs 5 mths and he is an 8. That is large for his age so 9 is quite large for your little one's age but not overly big. My daughter always had massive feet but around the age of about 5 she settled down and is 7 now and a size 1.


----------



## Chimpette

Hi,

My son is nearly 4 now, but when he was about 3.5 he was a size 11-12 depending on what shoes we got him. He's in 12-13 now. But he is also the biggest in his class, but I guess we're both quite tall as well


----------



## sabby52

Dec went into a size 9/10(depending on shoe) when he as 3 years 5 months, now at 4 years 6 months he is still a size 9/10 lol


----------



## moomoo

I was just thinking back, my feet were size 13 when I was 13!! Then I grew to a size 5 in a year - much to my mums disgust! Ha!


----------



## momof2babies

Noah is a us 10 I looked it up I beleive it's a 9 over there


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom's nearly 2 1/2 and he's been 7G since January. He's just had a growth spurt and his feet look bigger so I wouldn't be surprised if he's going into size 8. He's not very tall - just has big feet!


----------



## Lulu

Thanks ladies for your responses. Was just curious really. I don't think Euan's feet are particularly big, he's fairly in proportion. 

But a few friends have commented on the size of his feet and then when I was looking on Clarks website I was a bit taken aback. 

Sabby - hopefully Euan will be like Dec and his feet will stay the same size for a good few months! His feet grow so quickly it's ridiculous :wacko: 

Just checked back and we got his feet properly measured just before his 1st birthday and he was a 4.5G and now 2 years later he is a 9E. So in 2 years he has gone up 9 sizes and down 2 widths. 

I have a feeling my little boy is going to cost me a fortune in shoes in the future :dohh:


----------

